# Today In The Fishroom~10/29/11 The Betta Project



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

My good friends Rose and Tony Orso laid a couple of very nice Betta on me to photograph. I purchased two plastic boxes at a local craft store. One I painted with a black background and the other I left clear. I set them up on top of a piece of eggcrate suspended across two cinder blocks. Underneath I put one heavily diffused Nikon SB-900 flash...on top another with a Gary Fong Lightsphere. Behind I placed a silver reflector. This had no effect on the black background, but when I switched to the clear it gave some additional back light. Once I placed the box down I cut a small hole in the eggcrate and placed a hand mirror so it would lay against the side of the box.

Here's the setup:










The results...IMHO were amazing. I was shooting at ISO 100, 1/320th, @ f32. The colors were off the chart since the light was filtering both in front and behind the fish. Here's the results:

Never seen a pink Betta. This fish is amazing.























































Beautiful split tail Betta.























































Finally a dragon scale Betta.























































Hope to do more of these in the future.


----------

